# Nasal Cancer - Any Info please



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum 
Congrats on over 13 years with Theo 

I am so sorry that you are going through this now There is a chinese herb called Yunnan Baiyao that some people use to try to prevent bleeding.

Wishing you many happy and joyful times together.


----------



## ashlea (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks Doug - will look into that. I just came across a chinese medicine shop that sells it here in Australia online. Do you know how much you should give for a dog by any chance? Do you know how long on average a senior boy has timewise (he is not undergoing any treatment yet). I have no real idea what I am in for - but then again that can be said of human cancers too (my dad went through a brain tumour and I guess no one could give any indication).

I hate to ask this question as it breaks my heart, but how do you know when it is time to put a dog to sleep? I know it is too soon right now as he is happy and taking it in his stride but I just don't know when I should be making that decision. All a bit in shock I think at the moment!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashlea*

Ashlea

I am so very sorry to hear about Theo-will pray for him and you.
I know others have posted about Nasal Cancer on this forum. 
I did a search on it, on here and came up with all of these threads.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=5524378


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

ashlea said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Ashlea and I am the owner of two beautiful goldens - Theo - nearly 14 and Ollie 5. My beautiful Theo has been diagnosed with nasal cancer on Friday. It was detected from a nose bleed which was minor starting on Tuesday. It was pretty minor at this time. We do not know the cancer type yet - the biopsy's should be back in the next day or two (it is in his nose, growing up his sinus and behind his eye). He had the usual MRI
> 's etc Friday and come home Saturday. His nose bleeds were pretty small yesterday (Sunday) but it has been bleeding a lot more today. Does anyone have any advice, tips, info that they can share so I can make things as comfortable for him as possible? I love this boy so much (don't we all love our goldens) and just want to know what to expect and how best to care for him. Oh - and he's epileptic - so we have to work around that (he has never had a fit on his medication though).
> ...


Ashlea, you may want to contact Eliz. Cariota at Banyon Goldens (from another breeder - he was her original boy)- she had a boy that she went through all the possible treatments with and kept amazing spreadsheets, comparisons of meds, behaviors, you name it. I know she'd be happy to help you.
Robin


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I remember feeling incredibly overwhelmed not knowing where to turn or what to do so my heart goes out to you. I hope that the bleeding has eased.

Here is a quote from my own cancer journey post. My girl had a different type of cancer a tumour that bled internally but I imagine that the dose would be the same for nasal cancers. It is a bit hard when the dosage is written in Chinese!

"Your first purchase will need to be the Chinese Yunnan Baiyao herbal capsules. They help to control bleeding. We gave Tia two in the morning and two at night. In the centre of the pack you can also find a tiny red pill, which they refer to as the insurance pill. This helps with any shock. If a major bleed occurred we gave Tia two capsules and the red pill. Apparently these capsules can cause burping."

I never realised that dogs with cancer had low immune systems so they were prone to diarrhea. This could become an issue with the seizure meds but guess that you have dealt with bouts of diarrhea before and Theo has been fine.

You are right everyone is different every case is different so noone really knows how long you have. Your vet is the best advisor for how long you have as he would know which stage you are at. My vet was spot on both times.

With Tia and Henri it came to the point where it was just too hard for them. They were not happy and they were struggling. At that point you just want them to be released from the burden of the disease. Until that time you will wonder how you could possibly do it but it becomes crystal clear that things have been taken out of your hands and it is almost as if a higher power steps in. We were lucky enough to find former vet who specialises in setting pets free in their own home. Hopefully you won't need to worry about that for quite some time 

Goldens live in the moment so just take one step at a time which is easier said than done. Focus on the fact that Theo is happy in himself for today. 

I hope that you have a lot more time together than anyone ever expects.
GOOD luck!


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

Ashlea my 13 year old dog was diagnosed with nasal cancer in early April. This was found out thru a CT scan and a nasal scope. It started out the Nov. before when she started to have reverse sneezing. My vet kept saying that it was allergies but I started to have my doubts and then in April I saw a drop of blood from her one nasal. I immediately went to the University of Saskatoon teaching vet hospital. There is no treatment for nasal cancer except radiation which might help to shrink the tumor but in time it will come back. The cost is very expensive and the side effects great. I opted not for the radiation for those reasons and the fact that my dog has extremely high liver enzymes due to her atypical cushings. I did a lot of research on nasal cancer and dog cancers and came across this product called Immunity4Pets (Avemar is the people version). Along with his supplement I give my dog IP6 daily. A year later my dog is showing no outward symptoms of nasal cancer and is doing better than she was 2 years ago. I know the Immunity4Pets is the reason for this. It's a fermented wheat germ product that is imported from Hungary. The website is immunity4Pets - Immunity4Pets
This product is something you should look into.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Ashlea, I'm so sorry that you and your sweet boy are dealing with this.

We have 2 other forums that might be of interest. The one for dogs with seizures is here: Golden Retrievers with Seizures - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums. And here is another about dogs with cancer: Cancer Information for Golden Retrievers - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums. You might do well to create separate threads in each of them so that you attract attention from people with relevant knowledge.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## ashlea (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone - I am really appreciating the information. It is also good to know that you are never alone going through this. The little champ is doing pretty well today. I am waiting for the phone to ring with the biopsy results. Unfortunately I have not yet got a lot of info or help from the vets or specialists, which I guess is to be expected until they know the cancer type. Hopefully will know in the next 24 hours so we can get him more help from the vets. I will look into the immunity for pets. Sadly at just nearing 14, I guess it is his time that he being called. Thank goodness we have pet insurance so that we can make the best decisions possible once I know more. Thanks for the love everyone........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi ashlea, welcome to the forum. I'm sorry you found the forum under these circumstances.

I'm so sorry to hear about Theo's nasal cancer. 

I found this thread posted by another member who dealt with Nasal Cancer also. It might be helpful to you.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...retrievers/98596-shelby-has-nasal-cancer.html

Here's another thread that was linked in the thread above-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...as-anyones-golden-had-nasal-cavity-tumor.html

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and Theo.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashlea*



ashlea said:


> Thanks everyone - I am really appreciating the information. It is also good to know that you are never alone going through this. The little champ is doing pretty well today. I am waiting for the phone to ring with the biopsy results. Unfortunately I have not yet got a lot of info or help from the vets or specialists, which I guess is to be expected until they know the cancer type. Hopefully will know in the next 24 hours so we can get him more help from the vets. I will look into the immunity for pets. Sadly at just nearing 14, I guess it is his time that he being called. Thank goodness we have pet insurance so that we can make the best decisions possible once I know more. Thanks for the love everyone........


Ashlea

Praying for you and Theo-please keep us posted.

Please see Carolina Mom's post!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I had about 10 weeks since the first bleed with my boy. He was 13yrs 1 month when it started and he had a host of other problems so I did no heroics like radiation, I saw no point or benefit putting him through all that.

My best advice to you is enjoy every day with him.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your wonderful boy.  I lost my heart dog to nasal cancer about a year ago. It was very hard, still is.



ashlea said:


> I hate to ask this question as it breaks my heart, but how do you know when it is time to put a dog to sleep? I know it is too soon right now as he is happy and taking it in his stride but I just don't know when I should be making that decision. All a bit in shock I think at the moment!


I'm glad you're even asking the question. It's different for everyone, I suppose. But with me, I did not want my boy to suffer, and I wanted him to live a dog's life. So we didn't do chemo or radiation which can leave dogs in pain and decimated. And we were not members of this forum, and did not know about the products others recommend. All I can say is you will know when it's time. It may be a week, it may be a year.

For me, it was time when one day my boy's heartbeat wasn't quite normal. And then the next day he started having grand mal seizures. That's when I knew.  And we made the decision to let him go that day, before he got any worse, so that he would never have to live a life with suffering and his whole life was lived like a dog. Just 12 hours before he left us, he was catching his tennis ball, and going for walks, and eating apple sauce out of the container. And that's how I wanted the end of his life to be. I didn't want him suffering, especially when he was never going to get better.

You will know when you know. Right now, just enjoy every moment and every day with him. With my boy, from diagnosis to death was only three weeks, but they were three wonderful weeks, and he was as spoiled as a dog could be. He was happy and he was a dog, and I cherished that time with him. And as I remember back, I'm so happy for those weeks, and I'm very, very, very glad we let him go when we did. I get to remember his last day catching a tennis ball, not suffering through treatment that would never help him.


----------



## ashlea (Jan 13, 2014)

*Update*

Again, thanks everyone. The support is so appreciated. Theo's nose bled pretty badly for 3 days. The vets rang back yesterday with the biopsy results - which indicated it was just an inflammation. HOWEVER, the vet and oncologist do not believe that to be the case at all based on the MRI results. The options are to put him in and have a hole drilled in his snout (which also has risks as it is close to the brain) - so I am not going to go ahead with that. He is an old dog and does not need to be put through that. They did however put him on a cancer treatment called piroxicam (spell?). It is not radiation or chemo which are other options we have but the specialist vet is in the same situation with her own pet and I asked her what she would do. This was exactly what she is doing. I do not want to put him through Chemo and Radiation at his age as it may just be too much. Anyhow we started the piroxicam last night and he really is a whole different boy. His nose bleed stopped, it is an antiflammatory - so it is helping with his movement - he is happy and mobile and so much happier. Oh joy! They say, this drug could give him 6 months with good quality, the chemo could give him 12 months and radiation 18 months (but the chemo and radiation may not give him the quality). They said he can also do one of the other treatments in time if he does not respond well or if we want to anyhow. I am just happy to see my old boy back to normal today - I was emotionally wrecked seeing him weak and with free flowing blood. I feel like today my prayers have been answered. I know it is not a permanent fix, but I am just glad to see him happy, relaxed and relatively mobile.........

Thanks for all sharing your experiences. I know everyone's choices and views are different, and the roads they go down are different but is so good to hear how everyone deals with it and the options they take and why. It allows me to digest all that I can. All I know is I want him to suffer as little as possible and not put him through, at this age, more than he has to go through. So hopefully the piroxicam can provide that............


----------



## ashlea (Jan 13, 2014)

PS I also wanted to say that I am so sorry so many of you have also been through this............


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

I realize that this thread is now several months old, but I just wanted to put an update for anyone else researching nasal tumors on the forum in the future.

Our Reilly had 2 nosebleeds in a few days and we ran him into the vet. He was diagnosed with cancer and had laser surgery, followed up by 4 weeks of daily radiation. Yes, it was VERY expensive. Altogether we spent about $8,000 on the surgery plus radiation, but he lived for over 4 more years! 

So I just wanted to say that there IS hope if you catch it early enough and are willing to spend the money. He was (I think) 11 at the time, and he died of unrelated problems at almost 15.


----------



## ashlea (Jan 13, 2014)

*A final thank you*

I just wanted to say thank you all for your kind support and experiences. Theo was put to sleep on the morning of Easter Sunday. He put up a good fight for 4 months and saw his 14th birthday on 31 March. He was doing fine but around the Thursday before Easter Sunday he started to get nose bleeds again (which were stopped after we put him on piroxicam and that Chinese herbal medicine). By Friday night he was having major bleeds and by Saturday night he was pretty much haemorrhaging. We took him to the hospital on Sunday morning and they very kindly suggested it was time. We had the most beautiful male vet who was very compassionate and supportive through it. I don't think he would have survived much more of that bleeding. It was heartbreaking (especially as he was my first born - before we had kids and we had an extra special bond for it) but it was the kindest thing to do for him as there was going to be no recovery. He is survived by Ollie who is our 6 year old retriever and who is strangely doing pretty well (given he has had Theo as his companion all his life but he has always been the jealous little brother wanting all that pats so I think he is enjoying the extra attention - though he has been a little more clingy to us too I think). Lots of love to you all who have been through this, or are entering into this journey. And lots of love to you all for your support too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashlea*



ashlea said:


> I just wanted to say thank you all for your kind support and experiences. Theo was put to sleep on the morning of Easter Sunday. He put up a good fight for 4 months and saw his 14th birthday on 31 March. He was doing fine but around the Thursday before Easter Sunday he started to get nose bleeds again (which were stopped after we put him on piroxicam and that Chinese herbal medicine). By Friday night he was having major bleeds and by Saturday night he was pretty much haemorrhaging. We took him to the hospital on Sunday morning and they very kindly suggested it was time. We had the most beautiful male vet who was very compassionate and supportive through it. I don't think he would have survived much more of that bleeding. It was heartbreaking (especially as he was my first born - before we had kids and we had an extra special bond for it) but it was the kindest thing to do for him as there was going to be no recovery. He is survived by Ollie who is our 6 year old retriever and who is strangely doing pretty well (given he has had Theo as his companion all his life but he has always been the jealous little brother wanting all that pats so I think he is enjoying the extra attention - though he has been a little more clingy to us too I think). Lots of love to you all who have been through this, or are entering into this journey. And lots of love to you all for your support too.


I am so very sorry to read this about Theo, but I know my Smooch and Snobear will take care of him at the Rainbow Bridge. Thank you for keeping us posted. I will add Theo's name to the Rainbow Bridge list!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-8.html#post4469426


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

Ashlea I'm so very sorry to hear about Theo.


----------



## Bonnie Reiter (Jan 31, 2018)

We are going through the same thing with our 11 year old golden. We started using yunnan baiyo and it has worked incredibly well. She hasn't had a nose bleed since we started using it. Our vet recommended it and we give our girl 3 capsules twice a day for 5 days and then we take a break for 5 days. I hope it works for you. The nose bleeds are so hard on everyone


----------

